# Doctor Who in The Far Future



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Okay, I know there's been a thread about The Doctor in the 40K 'verse before, but that sort of died out. Anyway, What major events could the doctor have witnessed in the 40K 'verse, or played a key part in?

Discuss

~Bane of Kings


----------



## Primarch Lorgar (Jul 11, 2009)

the vaxhillian genocide, he could have been a part of that, as in he was killed there!:laugh:


----------



## BucketWalrus (Jul 14, 2010)

"Oh hai I'm the doctor WHAT THE FU-"

nuff said.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Primarch Lorgar said:


> the vaxhillian genocide, he could have been a part of that, as in he was killed there!:laugh:


Whats that can't find it.

The moment the police box appears

Inquisitor: "FOUL SORCERY, BEGIN FIRE THE CYCLON(?) MISSLES!"


----------



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)

I see no reason that he couldn't be in the 40k universe, he's been in far stranger and crueler situations before. If you're trying to insert the Dr.Who lore into 40k it should be doable. The dark laughter of thirsting gods may be new schtick but one could interchange the "old ones" with the Gallifreyans and the Necrotyr with the Daleks without too much of a fuss.

Part of the magic of the Doctor is that he has no "home" apart from the Tardis and no "family" apart from his companions, this essentially gives him the freedom to be anywhere at any time. It's one of the few fandoms where it isn't too much of a stretch to stick him into Shakespeare and Star Wars with equal gusto.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

tbh, why not revive the old thread? why start another thread about Dr. who when the old one died off? i really don't see a point in this thread, especially when the topic has already been covered...

CP


----------



## The_Inquisitor (Jul 19, 2008)

Doctor Who would have time-locked the Horus Heresy and be done with it.


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Personally I believe that someone who loves the good side of humanity, like the Doctor, would probably avoid the 40k time period all together. Remember, during this time, humanity is at its absolute worst. I think that the Doctor would loath the 40k time period, given how humanity and the rest of the Milky Way is at this time. As they say at the beginning of every 40k BL novel;


> To be a man in such times is to be one amongst untold billions. It is to live in the cruellest and most bloody regime imaginable. These are the tales of those times. Forget the power of technology and science, for so much has been forgotten, never to be relearned. Forget the promise of progress and understanding, for in the grim dark future there is only war. There is no peace amongst the stars, only an eternity of carnage and slaughter, and the laughter of thirsting gods.


It's not a time the Doctor would likely willingly go, especially post-Time War Doctor, who lived through the Hell that war became. It would be about as close as the Doctor could get to reliving the War.


----------



## Smokes (Nov 27, 2009)

Maybe Doctor Who created the Ordo Chronos?


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

The good doctor would shit his pants and run back to his police box.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm gonna go with the usual option of cross overs involving teleporting police boxes.

A wierd humming/hissing sound sounds through the corridors of the Astartes field command.
In response to these strange noises a Space Marine is sent to investigate.
He see's the Tardis and walks towards it, bolter held at the ready, when all of a sudden a humanoid opens the door and jumps out.
He speaks, "ah the forty first millenium, I wished we didn't come here, the death and destruction is terrible and the Space Marines, ah they are silly little people, whorshiping the Corpse Emperor, I still can't believe they don't know the Emperor is the Face of Bo."
The Space Marine raises his bolter at the humanoids head and yells, 'You speak heresy.'
"No my dear Astartes I speak the tru..."
his sentence is cut off by a burst of Bolter fire that kills the doctor instantly, even regeneration can't save you against a bolter to the face.
Then the Space Marine throws a Frag Grenade into the Tardis while muttering a prayer of piety to the God-Emperor.
After the grenade goes off he runs inside to find a humanoid on the floor with blood seeping out of a leg wound.
'Taste retribution Heretic scum!' The Space Marine screams as he empties his clip into the Companions face.

I think you get my drift.


----------



## pariha (Dec 1, 2009)

Purge the unclean, nuff said


----------



## Dire Wolf (Jul 16, 2009)

Speaking of Doctor Who, my friend added the Weeping Angels into the game. God they were hard to kill even with Sphess Mehreens.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

How would they work?

Player 1 "I know I'll move them to assault that marine squad and tear them to shreds.":threaten:

Player 2 "Hang on a minute they can only move when the marines are not LOOKING at them. Since the models always have their eyes open then the angels can never move!":biggrin:

Player 1 "Then how the f*** do I win?":shok:

Player 2 "You can't since I now just blow this rock with this sergeants melta bomb so in theory the angel cannot repiece itself and stays fragmented forever!":so_happy:

Player 1 "Stupid game!!":ireful2:


----------



## High Marshall Mendark (Jan 25, 2009)

C'mon, ur not giving the doctor enough credit here!! but anyways...what bout other dr who races/people?? 

Daleks??
Cybermen??
Judoon??
Sontarans?
Weeping angels and all the other cronies??

THE MASTER!!

What happened to them?? Or how would they fare??


----------



## Tensiu (Aug 15, 2009)

> "Sarah: I saw things you wouldn't believe!
> Rose: Try me.
> Sarah: Mummies.
> Rose: I've met ghosts.
> ...


Isn't that a proof, lol?


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

I know this is an old thread but I missed it the first time. As for what would happen... Doctor Who would shit himself if he crossed over to 40k. Where he hails from, the most dangerous alien threat that he has to face are the Daleks, who are pretty much a bunch of angry vacuum cleaners. Put the good doctor up against a Necron Lord and then see what happens. He'd be in the Tardis and hauling ass to another timeframe before you could say 'time lord'.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

"pst Horus you wanna watch out for that sneaky Erebus, he's just nicked that blade"
"Why would a son of my beoved brother do such a thing"
"Oh i dunno, maybe to poison you and make the beings in the warp come to the forefront, big galatic civil war that will rage forever"
"Are you a witch!"
"No time lord"
"Time lord??? Mal arest this buffon and put him to the bolter!"
"I tried to warn you...."

personally its doable but i don't timk i'd enjoy it too much although i read the story with it in at one point and that was well done, the doctor is just a busy body who interferes in most things and anyway its not my favourite doctor anymore so i kinda think he will screw it up..rip john pertwee


----------



## SnoopyChicken (Sep 23, 2010)

Stephen_Newman said:


> How would they work?
> 
> Player 1 "I know I'll move them to assault that marine squad and tear them to shreds.":threaten:
> 
> ...


Im pretty sure theyre indestructible while stone, they dont technically exist then or something like that


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

yeah the master is Lorgar in disguise lol


----------



## Brother Arnold (Aug 29, 2010)

Wellllll...
Horus=The Master
Necrons=Cybermen/Daleks
The Emperor=The Face of Boe
Tzeentch=The Dreamlord
All of Chaos=SILENCE WILL FALL voice thing/More Dreamlord?
Orks=Sontarans
Old Ones=Time Lords
Space Marines=Sontarans again (Clone race, dedicated to war?)
Tyranids=Some giant swarm meat-eating thing (Vashta Nerada?)

That's my two cents on how it'd be happening.
Bring on the Dreadnought Class Cybermen walker thing (It really is Dreadnought class. Read it in a book about the Doctor Who villains).

Doctor: Oh, the 41st Millennium, always hated this place. No one wears bow ties.
Ethereal: What is that human?
Doctor: Oh no, I'm a Time Lord. Are you a Tau? Shame, they got eaten by the Tyranids.
Ethereal: YOU WHAT?!
(Ka-pow)

We need to figure out a scenario where the Doctor survives. Let's put him with some Eldar, he'd like Craftworld Eldar. I think.


----------



## polynike (Aug 23, 2008)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Okay, I know there's been a thread about The Doctor in the 40K 'verse before, but that sort of died out. Anyway, What major events could the doctor have witnessed in the 40K 'verse, or played a key part in?
> 
> Discuss
> 
> ~Bane of Kings


Hopefully some Inquisitor would have introduced Dr Who to his plasma pistol all close and personal like


----------



## SnoopyChicken (Sep 23, 2010)

he could whip out the ol sonic and sort out the golden throne...listening gw?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

That reminds me of a fantastic fanfic over on Fanfiction.Net I was reading the other day about the Emperor being Captain Jack. I hope GW don't listen to that idea. Otherwise, come the 41st Mellenium, we're all doomed.

Anyway, I reckon The Doctor could have probably participated in numerous events that are ill explained in the 41st Mellenium, I.E-

1 - Deactivated the Shields on Horus' Battle Barge. It wasn't Horus, fools, it was The Doctor!
2 - The World Engine. How could a whole chapter of astral Knights stood up against thousands of thousands of Necrons? Sonic Screwdriver ftw.
3 - Oh, and what happened with the Hive Fleet that annihlated the Squats? The Doctor sent them back fleeing with but a word.
4 - Why do the Chaos Gods and Primarchs stay in the Eye of Terror? The Doctor. 


Oh, and I've just thought of a way to disable all Necrons. Sonic Screwdriver FTW. 

Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## Brother Arnold (Aug 29, 2010)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> That reminds me of a fantastic fanfic over on Fanfiction.Net I was reading the other day about the Emperor being Captain Jack. I hope GW don't listen to that idea. Otherwise, come the 41st Mellenium, we're all doomed.
> 
> Anyway, I reckon The Doctor could have probably participated in numerous events that are ill explained in the 41st Mellenium, I.E-
> 
> ...


3 and 4 sound exactly like the kind of terrifying awe that the Doctor inspires. Particularly 3. That's just straight on the mark. If GW bought Doctor Who (Or the BBC bought GW) and made the Doctor exist in the universe that 40K is in, then number 3 would be in a Tenth Doctor story that we never saw.

BTW, I just came up with another DW+40K theory. The Corpse Emperor is actually the Doctor in the Pandorica in an alternate universe.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Or he's actually a 40,000 year old Captain Jack Harkness. And I reckon we should make a petition for Dan Abnett to write a 40k / Doctor Who Crossover.

Bane of Kings Out.


----------

